# Winter 2008 in Spain Camping La Fuenta



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Having decided to take early retirement in October 2008, SWMBO and myself are thinking of heading of mid October to try to escape the worst of the UK winter.

We thought we might go down to the med in France and then keep heading South till we end up in Southern Spain for Christmas, stop for a month or so then take a month or two to drive back to the UK through Spain and Portugal.

Whilst trawling the www, I found this camp site Camping La Fuenta, in Banos de Fortuna near Murcia, www.campingfuente.com where we thought we might like to plot up for a month over the Christmas break.

The idea is to fly our daughters out for Christmas, and we liked the fact there is a heated pool.

Can any one who has been there, tell me if the site is o.k., or could recommend a site for a month or two stop over before returning to life on the road


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Hi there

Can't help on the campsite (the link is not working) but I can tell you this. The most well known site in that area is La Manga and many people speak well about it. Personally I prefer the Malaga area but that's my choice.

However, having just returned from Portugal taking the month of February to do it, are you aware that once away from the Iberian southern coasts the place is freezing cold and it's pretty nippy in France too. In the latter country almost all the campsites are closed and many aires (even if they claim to be open all year) have no water.

Of course, if you are "old hands" you'll brush this off and have a wonderful time (as we did) but I think you ought to know that most people who winter down South and return home Feb/Mar run for the Channel Ports at high speed.

If you can, delay your return as late as possible.

Ian


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The link didn't work but this works:

www.campingfuente.com

and then click on English version.

In 2005 we stayed at the Spanish campsite near this big site. We went over to look at it and it seemed quite good though very crowded.

The thermal baths nearby are nice, the town of Fortuna is ok and walkable/cycleable other than that you would need to keep moving the motorhome. Murcia is a region where a lot of break-ins occur.

The campsite at La Manga is very popular but avoid Cartagena on market day as there are lots of dubious characters and thieving. You see them when you get off the bus at Caragena and many at the market. Lots of police around the market but that didn't stop them! We went away from the market area as we didn't feel safe and once away felt very safe in the rest of Cartagena.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
We are in Camping Geraldo in Isla Christina at the moment.
This is a really nice site, good sised pitches and 10A electric. It is busy during the winter period but should not be a problem. Thye beach is just across a road about 200 meters away and is quite stunning. 
The Germans have told us they have put the rate up this year and a lot of them say they will move to other sites, but at £260 month I think it is good value.
Faro Airport is Just of the motorsy so very easy to get to
Hope this helps
Regards
Tel


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks All,

Am I right in assuming the during the trip down in October and November, it may be difficult to get places to stay in the South of France and Spain?

I don't mind making a dash home in Spring 2009, but I have been looking forward to my first winter away for a couple of decades, any advice will be greatly appreciated.

P.S. is it advisable to book these winter sites?


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We stopped at La Fuenta in Feb this year. The baths (pool) was fabulous. Site very crowded, we ended up staying in the car park with several other motorhomes, but got a reduced price. The small spa town was interesting, a short walk away. The landscape is very dry and somewhat "moon-like". You felt quite isolated. Personally I would not want to stop for more than a couple of days unless you want to "take the waters" every day for your health, but then we were touring and not "hibernating".

David


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

thegreatpan said:


> Thanks All,
> 
> Am I right in assuming the during the trip down in October and November, it may be difficult to get places to stay in the South of France and Spain?
> 
> ...


Hi we managed to find places to stay with no probs in Feb.............apart from the Aire at Calais we used sites all the way.

Ist night Calais, 2nd night a farm in France, 3rd night North Spain open all year.................4th night Salamanca open all year, and then Portugal easy to do in 4-5 days we just can't wait to go back.

Return journey found a lovely new site at Le Mann.


----------



## Myfanwy (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, We have been here in Camping Roquetas, Almeria since 2nd week of October. We intend to move during the next couple of weeks. This site is especially good and warm in the winter months. Five minutes to the beach and a good cycle path into Roquetas de Mar. Internet has been made available while we have been here. No booking necessary. Reduced fees up to 50% off long stays from October until end of May. Staff helpful and friendly. Great site, came five years ago and it was just as we remembered except more building going on around site which is happening in most of southern Spain.

Myfanwy :lol:


----------



## sian (Mar 28, 2008)

*la fuente fortuna*

We camped at Las Palmeras at los banos of Fortuna and it was a much better site than La Fuenta which was horrid and crowded .We used their pool most days and as it has a thermal pool and is fantastic. Las Palmeras has improved a lot this year and the toilet blocks are imaculate now.There is more to do in the area than we thought. Roman baths nearby and a hill fort with roman pottery, lots of walks for the dog, good weather and a good bus service to Murcia city.There is an aire nearby with fantastic views if you prefer a small site with but no electric. There is an English butcher in an area of the village and an English pub with entertainment. It could get boring after a few weeks but we keep getting drawn back there.We made the mistake this year of making a long term booking at Benicassim but would not do this again as it ties us down to one area for too long and we have always got into other sites of our choice without boking.


----------



## sian (Mar 28, 2008)

*Fortuna*

Forgot to say the baths are at the centre of la Fuenta campsite but there are fantastic baths in the village although you will have to ware a hat there. The thermal baths at Archena are even better with 5 or 6 pools and a lazy river type water chanel which flows from indoors to outside. It costs 12 euros per person for only 3 hours hats compulsary but is a treat in a pretty setting. from Helen Oliver.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Nice campsite at Benidorm. Camping Villasol. Heated pool good clubhouse/restaurant, And warm most of the winter with only a short walk to the shops and beach.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we went down to costa almeria in oct 2006 stayed 6 months on a camp site called camping los gallardos nice site , pool not heated , restaurant bar , shop and lovely scenery , mojacar just down the road we had christmas day dinner and boxing day dinner at the beachcomber in mojacar great place ..weather was wet in nov warm dec hot jan windy feb..its real cowboy country with the set of many spagetti westerns at nearby Tabernas we are hoping to go again this winter if we can get a ferry to santander or bilbao around the end of christmas...


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Camping Marjal, situated on the N332 just north of Guadamar de Segura and 15/20 min drive south from Alicante Airport.

The site is fairly expensive, but reduces each month that you stay. It is flat, all pitches have 16A leccy, waste and TV points. It also has everything you need from a visiting doctor, gymnasium, heated indoor swimming pool and free wifi to all the usual. Evening entertainment throughout the winter including line dancing lessons, cards and live entertainment in the retaurant on Saturdays. 

You will though, need transport for major shopping. Although there is a shopping complex just across the N332 from the site, I wouldn't like to cross the road as a pedestrian. Some do tho'.

During the winter the site is mainly populated by northern Europeans, British , Dutch and German. Average age group is 50-70, so no noisy children.

Make sure you have propane instead of butane gas as the nights get cold during Jan/Feb

Worth booking for a longish stay.

Ian


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Did you choose a site yet? I'm planning on doing the same thing, but would like to ensure that the site is dog free! Having stayed on sites where dogs are allowed I don't want to again, especially for an extended stay.

I've been looking at Camping Monmar, and Camping Villasol, but are there others?

I would like wifi if possible, to keep in touch with home, and extend TV/Radio possibilities.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The south of france is ok from late september after the french have finished there holidays. I stayed on a site right on the beach next to port grimaud in the st tropez bay. Weather was fantastic there was a classic yacht rally going on in st tropez and i was told that the house next to the site was worth 5 million and i was paying a tenner a night to stay next door.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Unfortunately Port Grimaud allows dogs, so like most French sites will be over-run with out of control animals that yap all day and night and you will have to watch your step every time you walk out the door.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Actually it was very quiet. only about twenty of us in the whole place. I'm not a dog lover myself but can't say i noticed them being a problem. Wouldn't change my plans because of them.


----------



## 116576 (Sep 12, 2008)

We are currently at this site and have tried twice to reply to you. For some reason or other, we cannot submit anything. If this gets through, I shall send a full reply.


----------



## 116576 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi, there. We are currently at this site with our two dogs. Like you, we have both retired early. Travelled down through France at the end of August, two weeks at a site near Tarragona - too noisy, with entertainment every night - and decided to go to either Camping La Manga or to come here. Chose the latter and glad we did.

Everything here is spotlessly clean. We have a large pitch - our MH is 8.6 metres long - and our own private facilities - toilet, shower, wash basin. Well worth the extra 2 euros. The camping side of the site is very quiet - the busy season is November to April. Basically this is a spa area and the site has a beautiful pool, with hydro-therapy facilities - jets, whirlpools, jacuzzi etc. I would not recommend it for children/teenagers, as there is nothing for them to do. The site has 13 bungalows and a small hotel - all air-conditioned.

The shop stocks only drinks and laundry products - very limited food. The village of Banos de Fortuna boasts one shop, with fairly limited supplies. There is a supermarket in Fortuna - 3 kms away - and a large supermarket some 15 minutes drive away. The baker comes round at 9 am Monday to Saturday. There is an excellent restaurant, bar etc on site. Prices are vastly reduced for "residents", eg 8 euros for a three course dinner and 9 euros for a three course lunch. Pool costs 4 euros per day, but 20 for the week and 60 for a month.

Very quiet, but relaxing and ideal for easing into retirement. We are off back to the UK at the end of the month due to commitments, but hope to return next year. Strongly recommend you make a reservation if you intend staying through Christmas. I understand many Germans come here for the winter.

The lane from the main road to the site is quite tight for the Cheyenne, but easily negotiable with care. Another site just up the road, but this one is easily spotted with its yellow walls and buildings. If you do come, read all the notices for period discounts - great reductions, but you have to look for them. Lovely, friendly staff - wi-fi reasonable cost and good coverage - security at night. Stongly recommended, provided you are not looking for excitement.

Hope this helps.

BillC


----------



## 115986 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi to all!!

Billc - where is this site please? I've tried to follow the posts back, but can't work it out!!! 

We are hoping to stay in Spain for few weeks, and want somewhere pretty quiet. And, as this is our first voyage in a MH, we want somewhere safe, and easy as can be for 'first time fulltimers!!'.


----------



## 100110 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi 
with ref to the post from camparian above regarding Marjal camp site
web site is www.campingmarjal.es (to read in english click on the UK flag
on the left hand side of the page)

I arrived on this site in Oct 2007 withe the intention of staying over the winter period
and as I am widowed /retired I do not have to return home, and I am so happy here I decided to stay here over the summer period as well as this winter 2008
I can fully recomend it for a long stay over the winter period.

Grampsy


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Grampsy

See you around Nov 1st.

Ian


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi cater racer.

Camping villasol is dog free and WiFi is on a local network which is expensive at €39 per month. We have just signed up for our first month as we only arrived 2 days ago. We shall be on villasol until 1st April. Weather is still in the high seventies.

steve & ann --------------- teensvan


----------

